# JavaScript: Funktionirt nicht :(



## MIKE700 (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo

bei folgendem Script:

```
<!--
function aufruf() {
setTimeout("af()",1000);
}
if (a == undefined) {
a = 1;
}
if (b == undefined) {
b = 1;
}
function af() {
if (a=1) {
var c=5733338;
}
else if (a=2) {
var c=6097552;
}
else if (a=3) {
var c=1845972;
}
else if (a=4) {
var c=8251489;
}
else{
var restart = window.setTimeout("aufruf()",3720000);
}
links = new Array("http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/"+c+"/");
f = new Array(links.length);
for (var j=0; j<links.length; j++) {
f[j]=window.open(links[j], "Fenster"+j, "width=310,height=400,left=0,top="+(j*10));
var a=a+b;
var z=Math.random();
var y=1/2000;
var x=z/y;
var w=Math.round(x);
var timeout = window.setTimeout("af(" + a + ")", w);
}
}
//-->
```
wird nur ein Link mit der ersten Nummer geöffnet, der zweite der 0-2 Sekunden später geöffnet werden soll jedoch nicht kann mir jemand sagen wieso und vielleicht das Script so ändern das es funktioniert .
Schon mal Danke 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen MIKE


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jul 2009)

in einem JavaScript-Forum fühlst du dich vielleicht wohler, obwohl es natürlich hier auch jemand wissen könnte
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## MIKE700 (22. Jul 2009)

oh hab net darauf geachted das das nur java hir is  und net JavaScript ich such mir nen anderes forum


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Jul 2009)

Meine Vermutung: Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
window.setTimeout("af(" + a + ")", w);
```
 rufst du eine funktion af mit einem parameter auf. du hast aber nur eine funktion af() ohne parameter definiert. Ergo findet er keine methode und ruft daher nichts mehr auf.

Desweiteren müsste es in javascript genau so sein wie bei java und zwar das 
	
	
	
	





```
=
```
 ein zuweisungsoperator ist und somit deine ganzen ifs nicht funktionieren werden. Zum vergleichen musst du 
	
	
	
	





```
==
```
 benutzen


----------



## faetzminator (22. Jul 2009)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:


> Desweiteren müsste es in javascript genau so sein wie bei java und zwar das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sogar mit [c]===[/c] typisiert prüfen


----------

